# [ISP3] Sonderbare frage



## planet_fox (6. März 2009)

Ich hab da grad ne mail bekommen in der sich jemand vermutlich auf den Ordner /var/www/user.de/web
die rechte 744 wünscht standardmäßig sind die ja 755. 

Meine Fage ist es Wurst ob 744 sind oder 755. Hat das irgendeine bedeutung für das web auf php etc...

Auf jedenfalls kommt mit 744, in verbindung mit suphp permission denied ich glaub das ich richtig liege das sich so auch nix ändern
wird daran


----------



## Till (6. März 2009)

744 ist auch ok.


----------



## planet_fox (6. März 2009)

ist das sicherer ? es kommt derzeit permisson denied auf seite. oder müssen dann alle dateien im ordner anders die rechte bekommen



> *Forbidden*
> 
> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
> Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## Till (6. März 2009)

755 ist sicher, sonst würden wir es nicht so standardmäßig machen. Es kann auch sein dass es mit 744 nicht geht, ich habe es nicht getestet. Eigentlich sollte Leseberechtigung reichen, es kann jedoch sein dass apache nur mit 755 die seiten liest.


----------



## planet_fox (6. März 2009)

ich werd mal schaun was unter mod apache passiert, aber es breent ja nix.


----------

